# Its going to be a long wait!



## fifibelle (Jan 7, 2010)

So tomorrow is Fifi's ealriest due date - we cant remember when she got out but its between 3 weekends, tomorrow being 9 weeks after the first. 
So any way it could be a long wait and Fifi has sure worked out how to make the waiting feel like forever! Today she is in and out of her litter tray, she hasnt eaten and she is hunting around the house anxiously like she is looking for something, so theres me thinking oooh maybe somethings going to happen soon and then she goes and has a mad fit around the house, she is going totally baserk :nonod: its going to be a long couple of weeks!


----------



## sjreilly72 (Jan 8, 2009)

Hope she is ok, please keep us informed I just love kittens:001_tt1:

Is that her in your avatar, she is stunning??


----------



## fifibelle (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi,
Dont worry, Im sure I will be on here every 3 seconds when its happening with a new question and plently of pics to come Im sure! 
Yes thats her, although she is alot bigger now and not so silver!


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

You will see a distinct change in behaviour. Well, I did, very very affectionate (even more so than during the pregnancy), lots of interest at her bottom. Lying about, little twitches.

Gosh lots of kitties going to be born.

I detest the "waiting bit", then the anxious bit kicks in, then panic then then argh...... some weird midwifery thing kicks in. :001_tt1: 

I want kittens. I bore everyone with my talk of kittens.


----------



## fifibelle (Jan 7, 2010)

Its driving me insane hehe, Im even dreaming about kittens now :nonod: she is acting really odd again today, seems very unsettled and is contantly headbutting me for attention but she's not really showing any of the other signs which I have read up on every thread, every website and every thing I can possibly find, she is looking really skinny all of a sudden with her bump all underneath.....but Im starting to think Im imagining things and reading to much into every tiny thing she does. 
Then the doubt kicks in, what if Ive imagined every thing, maybe the kittens I 'felt' werent there, maybe shes just getting fat!
I phoned my vet regarding maybe getting her scanned and they said not to bother, unless I think there's a problem its just unessesary stress (the nearest practice with scanning/xray equipment is nearly 40 mins away) and the local practice has changed its hours and is only open while im in work so I cant even get them to palpate her!
Guess I'm just gonna have to wait and top up on rescue remedy!


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

Have you got any more pictures of her? you might not be noticing her belly because you see her all the time, like i havn't really noticed laceys getting bigger until i look back at older photos. im sure she is thought from what you've said


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww how exciting, keep us posted,


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

fifibelle said:


> Its driving me insane hehe, Im even dreaming about kittens now :nonod: she is acting really odd again today, seems very unsettled and is contantly headbutting me for attention but she's not really showing any of the other signs which I have read up on every thread, every website and every thing I can possibly find, she is looking really skinny all of a sudden with her bump all underneath.....but Im starting to think Im imagining things and reading to much into every tiny thing she does.
> Then the doubt kicks in, what if Ive imagined every thing, maybe the kittens I 'felt' werent there, maybe shes just getting fat!
> I phoned my vet regarding maybe getting her scanned and they said not to bother, unless I think there's a problem its just unessesary stress (the nearest practice with scanning/xray equipment is nearly 40 mins away) and the local practice has changed its hours and is only open while im in work so I cant even get them to palpate her!
> Guess I'm just gonna have to wait and top up on rescue remedy!


Yes, all the above is completely normal. Well to me it is!!


----------



## fifibelle (Jan 7, 2010)

Ok im suddenly feeling alot better about the whole thing, Fifi has spent the whole evening (infact most of the day) snuggled on my knee, although I have felt things before there has always been that chance I havent felt what I thought I did...well not this time, I had my hand on Fifis belly and out stuck this big hard lump, it rolled over and then dissapeared again..and then a few seconds later reapeared hehe exciting stuff:lol:
I have tried to get more pics but nothinhg really that shows her belly well, this is the best I can get, its about 5 days ago!


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi fifibelle im bored at work and am worrying about lacey having her kittens tonight  though it might help if i came on here 4 abit . I dont think fifis very far behind lacey at all, all i can feel when i touch her belly now is legs poppin out all over the place. And its quite weird watchin her belly moving about. I guess fifis about a week behind from what youve said. Good luck


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

I still have about 5 weeks to wait, that's if my girl is pregnant. I am 70% sure she is 30% unsure.

She is 10 months so again quite young, but in breeders terms 8 months = adult cat, or so some webpage told me. She is big for her age but I still didn't really want her pregnant just now, I just wanted her to show me she was able! (Ie coming into heat).

It's the first thing I think of in the morning and last thing I think of in the evening.

She has the pink teats but she could just be coming into heat. 

My OH is certain she is pregnant, her eating/sleeping habits have changed completely, she has pink nipples but I still don't know. 

Won't be long for you guys. The pacing/stressing is *so* worth the wait. I could spend £30 on a scan. Hmmmm


----------



## fifibelle (Jan 7, 2010)

Oh Mellowma Im glad its not just me tee hee, Ive just been shopping and stopped off at my Mums for sunday lunch, hubby has popped home to put shopping away and Im stressing that I have left Fifi on her own:nonod: He just doesnt get it!
If my towns practice had a scanner I would have paid for a scan but when I contacted them about it they said their other practice 40mins away had one but it wasnt worth putting Fifi under all the stress of the journey etc if there was no need, which I totally agree with but still would have been nice just for that reassurance. 
I hope she has them before next weekend otherwise my Mum is gonna be so annoyed with me phoning her 24/7 while we are away, its only 2 nights and my Mum knows what shes doing but still wont help with the worrieng!!! :crying:


----------



## fifibelle (Jan 7, 2010)

Thought I'd give you a quick update...still no signs of kittens :nonod: The last possible 70th day is next weekend (20th) so O/H wants to take her to the vet if no signs by the end of next week....like he said if there's no kittens in there there's something else which shouldnt be i.e the 2-3 golf ball sized lumps, but she has the pink nipples and I can feel milk veins etc!
Any way she is still not huge and seems happy and well in herself (other than digging carpets and trying to get in the chimney)
Here are a couple of recent photos which kind of show her belly.


----------



## moggie (Jan 29, 2010)

mmmmmmmm how come most of our pregnant due cats look the same :huh:

here is Alisha, on the photo she looks small, but she isn't, she is bulging at the sides, you can see from behind, large teats too! oh the wait :nonod:


----------



## moggie (Jan 29, 2010)

Here is a photo of Alisha before she was pregnant, you can see she is slim and slinky, so you can now see the difference with her size, she is slim at the front, very wide at the back, if there is just 1 or two, surely she would of had them by now, im thinking 3 or four at the most! :wink:


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Well here are a few pics of Poppy a little blurry, I am guesstimating 5/6 weeks but am taking to the vet this afternoon at 5.00pm for a scan or a feel or whatever they do to tell me if she is definitely or not.

The last pic is just for cuteness!


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

bless her good luck hope all goes well


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

this is minnii at 5 weeks - she was carrying 3


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

spid said:


> this is minnii at 5 weeks - she was carrying 3
> View attachment 39183


Minnis teats look larger than Poppys. My mentor thinks possible phantom, she wasn't in heat, she wasn't calling, Ice has no idea what he is doing as yet (or so it seems) so I have to find out before I go mad.

I would have preferred an appointment yesterday!

UPDATE: NO BABIES which is good as she is tad young. Its also a bit sad but never mind.


----------



## moggie (Jan 29, 2010)

awww, it is probably good news no babies if she is young, I wish that would of been the news for me too.

I love all the photo's, beautiful cats.

Here is Alisha showing off that she is pregnant lol, any ones guess how far gone she is, I never made a note of when she escaped, I never thought she would of got caught, if only I had not listend to the vet :nonod:


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

I agree. I would likeher to be older and have a call or 2. 

I was a tad upset but am over it already! Besides I can come look at your kitts!


----------



## fifibelle (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi all, 
I thought I would give you an update. Fifi has been acting very odd the last few days, last night she lay on my lap and her belly felt odd (sort of bloated)
So this morning I took her to my vet (they have a new lady vet so they are now open most mornings), the one in my town, so no scanner etc but I just wanted them to check her over. After a long time of feeling her checking her nipples looking at her bum feeling her again, lots of questions etc. The vet said it seems she has reabsorbed the babies :crying: She said from examining her she has been pregnant but she isnt any more. I feel upset about this but dont really know much about reabsorbing kittens, maybe her body decided it wasnt the right time, which, I think is for the best. I cant book her in to be spayed for a month, the vet wants to wait fore her hormones to settle down and then she will be going in. Its a shame because we wanted to keep on of her babies as we feel she needs a companion but now there's even more of an excuse to get her a little siamese/oriental or bengal baby to keep her company in a couple of months.

Thank you all for all your help and advise over the past few weeks it has been amazing and I have learnt soo much from you all. And for all you hobbby breeders you do a fantastic job with your girls, I really have so much respect for you but I dont know how you cope with the stress!


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

Oh fifibelle if so sorry i don't really know what to say, it must have been a horrible shock. is fifi ok today?


----------



## fifibelle (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks Doogpoh, She seems ok, she still isnt eating normally and she still seems stressed (still digging at carpets miawing alot and just acting odd) we thought it was because we had been away but she doesnt usually stay mad at us this long! I guess it will take a while for her hormones to settle down, not really sure how they reabsorb, how long it takes etc so Im assuming somethings been happening for a while  
I was upset and havent told my daughter yet, she was soo excited she had even named the one she wanted to keep, which was going to be a ginger tabby called Bumble (she's 5 and loves to plan things)
Any way the vet said if Fifi becomes unwell to take her straight back incase evrything hasnt gone (which I would anyway) and they would arrange for her to go down to the other practise for a scan etc but at the moment it isnt nessesary as she is alert etc.
Luckily our new vet is fab, she is a youngish lady, with a really good 'bedside manner' and it only cost me £8.50 for the very thorough examination they gave her.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

im so sorry to hear that fifibelle,xxx


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

fifibelle said:


> Thanks Doogpoh, She seems ok, she still isnt eating normally and she still seems stressed (still digging at carpets miawing alot and just acting odd) we thought it was because we had been away but she doesnt usually stay mad at us this long! I guess it will take a while for her hormones to settle down, not really sure how they reabsorb, how long it takes etc so Im assuming somethings been happening for a while
> I was upset and havent told my daughter yet, she was soo excited she had even named the one she wanted to keep, which was going to be a ginger tabby called Bumble (she's 5 and loves to plan things)
> Any way the vet said if Fifi becomes unwell to take her straight back incase evrything hasnt gone (which I would anyway) and they would arrange for her to go down to the other practise for a scan etc but at the moment it isnt nessesary as she is alert etc.
> Luckily our new vet is fab, she is a youngish lady, with a really good 'bedside manner' and it only cost me £8.50 for the very thorough examination they gave her.


im glad she's ok but like you said will probably take her a while to get back to normal, i really wouldn't want to be the one to tell your little girl that's going to be so hard, maybe buy her a toy that looks like her bumble so she's not so sad:blush:


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

So sorry to hear this. At least you almost *everything* should there be a next time.


----------



## moggie (Jan 29, 2010)

I was so shocked to read your post this morning hmy: Fifi was going to have her kittens the same time as my Alisha, yes with in two weeks came and went  Well, I phoned the vet and ive taken Alisha to get checked, I wasnt panicing but thought it best as the vet said one or two weeks.
The vet checked her and this time said she isnt all that big (last time she was big and had 1 or two kittens) the vet said another week yet :001_tt1:

I asked if the kittens were ok as I havnt seen or felt them move for a couple of days, Ali became very tired then energetic for a day, then very tired and seemed exausted. The vet told me there was no way to tell unless Ali had a scan and she thought it wasnt worth doing. The vet then said if the kittens are going to be absorbed then its natures way :huh:

So, im now on tenderhooks "is she, isn't she?"


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

I am really sorry to hear about Fifi's babies. I would view that as Mother Natures way of saving you and her heart ache. If the babies weren't viable or were likely to be born dead or weak and die after a short period of time better they were reabsorbed. It is very sad, but as long as Fifi is OK and its always Mum the cat you know and love that is the most important person in all this, then it's the kindest outcome all round.

I would keep a close eye on Fifi, it does depend when they reabsorbed the kittens but if its later on in the pregnancy sometimes they do actually pass something either weird squashed looking feotus like thing, or just an afterbirth with something tiny attached. Either way its quite quick.

Maybe there's a Bumble in Lacey's litter  Not ginger but very beautiful


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Saikou said:


> Maybe there's a Bumble in Lacey's litter  Not ginger but very beautiful


What a very good idea! 

If popps had been I would have gave you a bumble. although it would have been a blue bumble.


----------



## rhian d (Jan 26, 2010)

Saikou said:


> Maybe there's a Bumble in Lacey's litter  Not ginger but very beautiful


thats if doogpoh can let go of those cute kittens lol


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Very true, they do need to be a lot older too so you can tell what kind of characters and personalities they have before you can match them to the right homes.


----------



## rhian d (Jan 26, 2010)

yes that is so true we were really lucky with oakley we got him from cats protection and as soon as we saw him we fell in love. he suits us well and he is very loving


----------



## fifibelle (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks Guys, like you say sometimes things happen for the best, Fifi is only 10 months, still only a baby herself! I had a bad feeling about it from the start and it would have been so much worse if she had have had poorly babies or even still born. I am keeping a very close eye on her, couldnt bare it if she became unwell!
I'm more than happy to take Lacey's whole litter home  but dont think Doogpoh would be so keen.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I think my girl did this with her first littter - we had a scan at 7 weeks and nothing there. It is disappointing but at least you know.


----------



## sootisox (Apr 23, 2009)

Oh I'm so sorry! thinking of you and your girl - such a confusing time for you both. I hope your baby's feeling more like her old self soon.

Jo xx


----------

